# Lagos de antigua, fuerteventura



## JadedRover (Mar 22, 2021)

A saltwater swimming pool and leisure centre. The only paperwork i can find indicates it was open for maybe two months

I have no solid reason for its closure and the locals all have different reasons for it ranging from corruption through to a spate of death and injury

More pictures from my imgur at


----------



## Wrench (Mar 23, 2021)

Cool little explore


----------

